# The Turkish State Railways Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a couple of other 'themed collections', as well as the Molnijas, but being a tad more expensive they are smaller and progressing at a more leisurely pace.

One is of watches supplied to the Turkish State Railways (TCDD) by different makers, e.g.










The other is an attempt to collect one example each of Cortebert (Perseo) pocket watches supplied to Polish, Italian, Serbian, Turkish & Egyptian Railways.

So far I have managed only Polish and Turkish.

Any help, guidance or assistance would be greatly appreciated.

More images to follow.

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

One definite cuckoo (I bought the case, dial and movement from different sources) and three questionables ...



















... the cuckoo is middle left.

My luckiest find, advertised simply as a Cortebert Pocket Watch, came from the U.S. and is the only PKP (Polish State Railways) I have ever come across ...



















... Perseo badged Cortebert seem relatively common on Italian sites, but are expensive. Serbian and Egyptian examples elude me completely.

Julian (L)


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

A noble pursuit, Julian. Well done so far and good luck for the rest of it.


----------

